# What tips can you share about making templates for collar guided routing?



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I get the idea of using a collar to guide a bit to rout something like a mortise for a lock, but I'm a little baffled about how to make precise templates. Glad to see the forum is still going strong.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Check out this link. http://www.routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=1812&postcount=9


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

paulcomi said:


> I get the idea of using a collar to guide a bit to rout something like a mortise for a lock, but I'm a little baffled about how to make precise templates. Glad to see the forum is still going strong.


If you are preparing a template to route out a circle for instance or a square as a simple example. 
If the circle required is say 100mm then the template required will be 100mm PLUS the difference between the Guide and Cutter.
Routing a square would be exactly the same The square template would be 100mm square PLUS the difference between the guide and the cutter.
Try this as an example Make a circular template say 60mm in diameter With a 30mm guide and a 10mm cutter rout a hole in your material This could be only 1mm deep to take a thin weneer.
With the same template rout an insert from 1mm material this time using a 16mm Guide with a 4mm cutter and hey presto you will have a perfect insert.
Tom
Enclosed is an introduction to the use of Template guides taken from my collection of routing techniques.
Tom


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Am I missing the intro to template guides you're mentioning? This information is helpful overall though guys.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

paulcomi said:


> Am I missing the intro to template guides you're mentioning? This information is helpful overall though guys.


 Hi Paul,

First, way back when this fourm was much younger I remember you posting a web site of you "stuff" and a few of the items were marked as going to appear in some magazine(s)....... I don't recall which ones or where I ever did with the url....... I guess I could so some searching but would you mind posting it again and letting us know how the magazine stuff turned out???

I wouldn't mind do some more posts on template guides/tempates and if you have some direction you would like to see them go let me know... right now I have posted several times on the subject but even for me to find them would be a pain...

Also Template Tom sure knows his way around the subject... he has a web page too... don't recall that address either...... Tom??? I have also seen some others posts on the subject from others....... Maybe this could become a new heading and become the leading resourse for this information on the web and then.... OK I'm getting carried away.......

This goes for anyone, not just Paul...... I have a little free time right now and while I'm not "the expert" on the subject I sure am willing to share what I know and don't mind writing longer more involved/detailed postings on this subject if I knew where your interest were. Since my shop is down for the winter you will have to make do with sketches.... not real pictures, and hey if I tell you something wrong I'm sure someone will point it out and get me back on the path... right?

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Check out this link. http://www.routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=1812&postcount=9


 If you would like to see the whole post use:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=163
there are 39 posts cover a lot of areas, when you get to post 9 this is the one that Rick mentioned........ this is when the forum was just a baby 9/22/2004.

OK for one of you sharp people if you went to Ricks link how would you get to see the rest of the posts... hint: click away


Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I wouldn't mind do some more posts on template guides/tempates and if you have some direction you would like to see them go let me know... right now I have posted several times on the subject but even for me to find them would be a pain...
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed for your kind remarks. I am self taught when it comes to using template guides and I suppose I developed the skill on a 'Need to Know' basis. I was refurbishing executive air craft for a number of years and it was during that time I taught myself the use of the template guides. There was ans still is very little information on the use of the guides. Bob and Rick have given some answers to their use I am sure completing their demonstrations on Tv. (Which I have never seen)
I spent a number of years touring Australia giving demonstrations at the number of Wood shows. I conducted a cabinet-making business for fifteen years and before that I was teaching in High schools in Scotland and Australia for 30 years. Anf before that I served my apprenticeship as a Carpenter and joiner. As you may well guess I have now retired. I did go back into the workforce for one year teaching Blind people woodwork.Just retired again fo the second time.

As I said I am self taught with the use of the template guides and I have tried to convince others that the guides are an important accessory for the router. All my demonstrations were on the use of the guides. I also ran routing workshops and seminars on the use of the guides.I have also posted to the forum some of the work done by my blind clients _all done with the router_

Some observations I have made over the years are that most people use the guides with a straight cutter only. I could be wrong and I am sure someone will correct me.

One other reason for not using the guides is 'The need to make Templates and Jigs. I would have made thousands of Jigs over the years. Unfortunately I do not have my web site anymore though I have posted some pics on a free site if you are interested.

I also made available to everyone an article I have written on [*I]'Introduction to the use of the Template Guides"[/I] * 

I am totally convinced that with the use of the Guides will give additional safety awareness with the router. Template guides will not solve all your problems with the router which was evident in a posting that was put up to produce fishing lures Very interesting I learned a lot from it. As a mater of interest I would have three to four routers set up in the router table when I was in business.

I am prepared to help if I am needed to try and solve any of your routing problems that you may have. It does help if a pic or a drawing can be posted. Unfortunately I do work in metric _It is easier_ 
Tom


----------

